# Scoutguard



## TENPOINT (Jan 17, 2010)

What is your opinion on Scoutguard camera. I have heard some good things any reason not to buy?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jan 17, 2010)

*i*

have a trophy cam (same cam) i have been very happy with it so far. the reason i chose it over the scout guard was with the scout guard you have to have a remote to setup and i am known to misplace things.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a scoutguard and have had no problems.


----------



## ccookou812 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a scout Guard 550 and love it. Any more cameras I buy will be a Scout Guard. Even the guys I hunt with are going to start using them.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

after having several different one over the years, I have nothing but scoutguards and dlc coverts, exactly the same cameras and will probably get more just like them if I ever have to buy any. They are perfect, for me and small enough to conceal if I want to put them in a place where I think they might be in danger of being seen.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a Scoutguard I bought last January. I only used it off and on during this last year, in fact very little during the spring and early summer. Well it just quit working in December. I'm not sure why, I've even tried several different SD cards. I'm in the process of dealing with them now.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Mar 3, 2010)

I've switched to the Bushnell Trophy Cam from the ScoutGuard for 3 reasons:

1) The Bushnell has a more waterproof case. I had to send a ScoutGuard back for moisture problems.

2) The Bushnell can be programmed without a remote. It seemed that the remote was always somewhere else when I needed to change a setting on the ScoutGuard.

3) The Bushnell has a 2 year warranty.

Everything else was the same as they are basically the same camera, but this was enough to make me change.


----------

